# ALERT - TyRoc Problem



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

tommyxv,

I am not familiar with the TyRoc product as Advantec rules the roost locally. Thank you for your posting, I'm sure others will appreciate it as well.

Let us know what you hear back from your email.


----------



## tommyxv (Jun 19, 2013)

Gary,

It's an underlayment for basements, kind of like Dri-Core.

I got a response from TyRoc stating that they are looking into to it and that "Loctite did this to us a couple of years ago when they changed their formula on PL 200"

I'll follow up when I get more info from them.

Thanks!


----------

